# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Shaza

## Abi

Shaza's Game


BOXES LEFT:

4    *11*    15   16    19

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i choose 11 as my box thanks................

----------


## Abi

What are your first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

my first five boxes to open are 2,7, 9,10,and 14

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£5000
Box 7: Â£50
Box 9: Â£20,000
Box 10: 10p
Box 14: Â£1000*


_Bankers Offer: Â£8000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

tell the banker .....NO DEAL but thanks

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

My Next Boxes Are 21, 13 And 1

----------


## Abi

*Box 21: Â£100
Box 13: 50p
Box 1: 1p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

No Deal, Mister Bank Manny.........

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Ill Have Boxes 3, 8 And 17 Thanks

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£250
Box 8: Â£15,000
Box 17: Â£3000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£9,750_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no deal thats my final answer........

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes????????

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ill have to pick boxes 12, 20, and 22

----------


## Abi

*Box 12: Â£50,000
Box 20: Â£750
Box 22: Â£250,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£8000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no deal...although i had to think about that one

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

my boxes are 5, 6, and 18....hope their low numbers

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£10
Box 6: Â£35,000
Box 18: Â£10,000*



Desite the loss of the bigger ones, overall your board still has 2 of the highest numbers, so it has to go up..

_Bankers Offer: Â£18,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh now its getting awkward. nodeal

----------


## Abi

What are the final 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh this is the reallly hard bit ill pick boxes 4, 16, and 19

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£5
Box 16: Â£1
Box 19: Â£100,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£30,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ill deal 30 k will do me thank you very much

----------


## Abi

*Shaza finishes with Â£30,000*
Congratulations!

Are you ready to see if you made the right decision, or if you blew the chance at getting the Â£75,000?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yep ready as ill ever be.....................................

----------


## Abi

Shaza, Box 11 contained...

*Â£500*
Congrats!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well looks like i made the right decision then

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game (quick, eh!) and it's OK.

----------


## Abi

> Checked this game (quick, eh!) and it's OK.


Someones been practising!  :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

